# GBATemp Logo?



## Some1CP (Jun 8, 2010)

Wtf hapenned to it?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 8, 2010)

Not a clue but its funny


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2010)

See EoF for more lulz.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2010)

Just switch to the lite skin if it bothers you.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 8, 2010)

It's the surprise Costy was going on about, you like ?


----------



## Escape (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea, I totally lol'd.
Best logo ever.


----------



## Some1CP (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone more can see it, or is it only on my pc?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 8, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=232028






(it's just a joke from the Admins btw, it'll probably be reversed soon enough)

----------

EDIT:

Old banner's back

(just a FYI for the people that already changed skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

